# Good reprts from N.C. Who wants to go?



## copperhead 1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Now that good reports of BFT are coming out of NC who wants to fish? Got two days booked with Capt. Rick Croson of Living Waters March 18/19 out of Oregon Inlet. Need 2 more anglers. We will be jigging/popping only.
Good lodging rates of $45/night for ocean view double. Traveling from New Orleans thru Meridian, Ms and Atlanta Ga so can carpool if that is convenient for you. P.M. me if interested


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

pm info please James


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Rick is a great guy and you'll have fun to fish with him.
My only concern is he has a small center console and the weather out of Hatteras/Oregon Inlet is not friendly in winter. That is why we normally go with 45' - 60' boat there.


----------



## copperhead 1 (Dec 10, 2009)

ksong said:


> Rick is a great guy and you'll have fun to fish with him.
> My only concern is he has a small center console and the weather out of Hatteras/Oregon Inlet is not friendly in winter. That is why we normally go with 45' - 60' boat there.


 Yes, Rick is a great Capt. Fished with him twice last year. Caught my personal best AJ with him, then on the very next drop upped that personal best.
As far as the boat goes we will have to watch the seas and hope for a little calmer weather.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

JPH3 said:


> Yes, Rick is a great Capt. Fished with him twice last year. Caught my personal best AJ with him, then on the very next drop upped that personal best.
> As far as the boat goes we will have to watch the seas and hope for a little calmer weather.


Actually I prefer to fish on a center console for jigging and popping.
I have a charter boat Capt who has a center console out of Oregon Inlet and I plan to use him when it is calm.

Today was great day.
My friends fished on the Bite me and had 5 hookups on surface lures and three on jigs.


----------



## copperhead 1 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Just a week away*

Just a week from trip to OI with Capt Rick
Staying in touch re: weather
Good reports of big fish
Now who wants to jump on?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

ME ME ME PICK ME


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

sad2smsad2smsad2sm oh no...


----------



## captduane (Feb 24, 2011)

Not trying to be a negative Nancy but hope you aren't going this weekend....

COASTAL WATERS FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE NEWPORT/MOREHEAD CITY NC
306 AM EST THU MAR 10 2011
FROM S OF CURRITUCK BEACH LIGHT TO N OF SURF CITY NC OUT 20 NM...
INCLUDING THE ALBEMARLE AND PAMLICO SOUNDS AND THE MONITOR NATIONAL
MARINE SANCTUARY
AMZ152-154-101930-
S OF OREGON INLET TO CAPE HATTERAS NC OUT 20 NM-
S OF CAPE HATTERAS TO OCRACOKE INLET NC OUT 20 NM
INCLUDING THE MONITOR NATIONAL MARINE SANCTUARY-
306 AM EST THU MAR 10 2011

*SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY IN EFFECT THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING*

*TODAY*
S WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 9 TO 12 FT DOMINANT PERIOD
8 SECONDS. SHOWERS LIKELY EARLY THIS MORNING...THEN SHOWERS AND
SCATTERED TSTMS LATE THIS MORNING AND AFTERNOON.

*TONIGHT*
S WINDS 25 TO 30 KT...BECOMING W 20 TO 25 KT AFTER
MIDNIGHT. SEAS 7 TO 10 FT. SHOWERS AND SCATTERED TSTMS IN THE
EVENING...THEN A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AFTER MIDNIGHT.

*FRI*
W WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 5 TO 8 FT.

*FRI NIGHT*
W WINDS 20 KT. SEAS 5 TO 7 FT.

*SAT*
W WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 4 TO 6 FT.

*SAT NIGHT*
SW WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 4 TO 6 FT.

*SUN*
NW WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 4 TO 6 FT.

*MON*
NE WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 3 TO 5 FT. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS
THROUGH THE NIGHT. 
WINDS AND SEAS HIGHER IN AND NEAR TSTMS.


----------



## copperhead 1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, thankfully we are planning for the following wkend. Long range forecast showing seas calming steadily over the week. Keeping our fingers crossed MYBE


captduane said:


> Not trying to be a negative Nancy but hope you aren't going this weekend....
> 
> COASTAL WATERS FORECAST
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE NEWPORT/MOREHEAD CITY NC
> ...


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Bummer , i had my plane ticket booked. guess next time bud


----------



## copperhead 1 (Dec 10, 2009)

*IGNORE LISTS*

MM you have been put on my ignore list so I cannot/am not seeing your posts nor am I seeing any PM from you


----------



## captduane (Feb 24, 2011)

If you make it down there stop by Whalebone Tackle. Ask or Scott "Tighty ******" Garris. Tell him Capt Caveman sent you. He's a great guy with a lot of local knowledge. He used to mate for me a couple of years ago when I lived there before I moved to Dallas


----------



## copperhead 1 (Dec 10, 2009)

captduane said:


> If you make it down there stop by Whalebone Tackle. Ask or Scott "Tighty ******" Garris. Tell him Capt Caveman sent you. He's a great guy with a lot of local knowledge. He used to mate for me a couple of years ago when I lived there before I moved to Dallas


 Will do


----------

